# Does my pregnant mouse need to eat more???



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

Hello!
Well, I posted some photos on FB of my mouse, Rapunzel, she's been on the same cage with my buck, Prince, for three days now, so she's probably preggers. On FB I was told that before she was bred she should be "beefed up a bit" Rap is a pet quality doe and my goal is to breed her so I get higher quality pups to, one day have show-quality mice, My question is:

*Does my doe need to gain weight so her pups are delivered healthier and bigger??*

Here are some pics of her:



















Thanks in advance!

*__________EDIT___________*
Also, If she does need to gain weight, what should i feed her??


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I like to offer my does extra food with a higher protein content I give them kitten food in jelly just a couple of chunks from the pounch to help towards the end and when they are nursing they seem to enjoy it


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

Okay, how would a mix of oatmeal and 21% protein dog food sound? thanks again!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

sounds good try and throw a few sunflower seeds in there they are high in fat but ok in small amounts too


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

Will do!  TY so much


----------

